# Training cichlids



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Hi everyone I was just just wondering if anyone has trained there cichlids and if so it will be great if someone could give me instructions on how to train them.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Training? Mine have been in a school ever since I got them!


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I once saw a video on how a guy trained one of his mbuna to do tricks every time before he fed the fish. I will try to find the link.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are a few links to his posts...
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258106
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=255485
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=256483
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=256022


----------



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Thank you It will be very helpful


----------

